
Preview to AmigaOS 3.2 - doener
http://www.amiga-news.de/en/news/AN-2019-09-00004-EN.html
======
doener
Discussion over at Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/cz70fu/amigaos_32_pr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/cz70fu/amigaos_32_preview_details/)

